# Isle of Arran



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Is the Isle of Arran worth a visit?

We have to get from the west coast of Scotland (North Ayrshire) to Campbeltown some time in the next week or so.

Option 1 Ferry via Arran Ardrossan - Brodick and Claonaig - Lochranza.

Option 2 Ferry via Gourock - Dunoon.

Option 3 Drive all the way, would like to avoid this if possible.

Any info on Arran, camp sites, wild parking spots would be most welcome. 

I assume the ferries will be heavily used at this time of the year. I've checked out the ferry details, costs etc but any additional info will be a big help.

We leave on Monday morning 30th July.

Don


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Well Don I've done all three in my romahome, and until my cousin from Glasgow (also called Don) discovered the Greek islands she always went there for her holidays. 

Going all the way around lets you get to Inverary with its Castle and excellent Whisky Shop. We found the road quiet often with good views

We found the Brodick Ardrossen ferry packed with long queues, the Claonaig- Lochranza ferry was however delightful.

We went from Lochranza to Brodrick the long way around taking all day breakfasting (v late) in sight of dolphins off Dougarie then crossing the island from Blackwaterfoot to Brodrick on the String Road.

If you decide to drive and miss Arran I didn't find the Dunoon ferry much help preferring the Erskin (spell?) bridge


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Frank,

it's about 170 miles by road so it might be the best bet as I hate waiting in ferry queues. We have plenty of time but I thought it might be a chance to visit Arran. Anyway we will play it by ear.

Don


----------



## zoro (May 1, 2005)

Hi Don 
Just returned from Carradale on Mull of Kintyre. Thought about ferries but decided to drive the log way round Glad we did, views are out of this world,
well worth the effort.
Have a great time 

Steve F


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

zoro said:


> Hi Don
> Just returned from Carradale on Mull of Kintyre. Thought about ferries but decided to drive the log way round Glad we did, views are out of this world,
> well worth the effort.
> Have a great time
> ...


Steve,

Thanks for that, I think we will do as you suggest. 

Do you by any chance come across any sea view camp sites on the east coast of the peninsula. I've got three to check out on the west coast so any info would be most welcome.

What were the midges like 8O 8O

Don


----------



## some-where-in-oxford (Apr 18, 2006)

zoro said:


> Hi Don
> Just returned from Carradale on Mull of Kintyre. Thought about ferries but decided to drive the log way round Glad we did, views are out of this world,
> well worth the effort.
> Have a great time
> ...


How far up in Scotland do you need to travel to see the northern lights?

Is there a particular time of the year you should visit?


----------



## AlanVal (Aug 17, 2005)

The Northern light (Aurora Borealis ) as they are called normally 10pm-midight, In the Aberdeen area but can bee seen for mls Time of year depending on weather in Alaska.Google it and It will give loads of info on it.Absolutely beautiful to see.

Val


----------



## zoro (May 1, 2005)

Don 
Carradale is on the east coast of Kintyre (about half way up) I have put the site on MHF database but for some reason the photos have not taken. Its 200 yards from the sea so NO midges :wink: 
Steve F


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Don Madge said:


> Is the Isle of Arran worth a visit?
> 
> We have to get from the west coast of Scotland (North Ayrshire) to Campbeltown some time in the next week or so.
> 
> ...


Hi Don,

Yes, Arran is definately worth a visit, especially if just going for the day from Ardrossan.
Personally, I would rather drive round to Cambletown, than mess about with the different ferries, and extra costings, even if it does mean missing out Arran. 
You'll be able to drive through The rest and be thankful
and see so much beautiful scenery......especially if the weather is kind to you.

As well as the Inverary Castle, there is the old Inverary Gaol too, which I, as well as my American/Canadian passengers did enjoy. It's a "lovely wee toon tae, ye ken". :wink:

Before you sett off for Cambletown, If you look at Arran from the Ayshire coast, and scan from right (head) to left (feet), you will see the sleeping warrior, and even be able to count, how many buttons he has on his jacket? Seriously!

If you are in South Ayrshire on the coast road, Try stopping on the "Electric Brea" at Croy. It's the only hill (slope really), that I know, wheupon you will roll *up*, rather than down, with the vehicle out of gear, and hanbrake off. There is a scientific reason for this, but I don't wan't to spoil it for you. 8)

I hope that you have a great time.

Say hello to Ayr for me please. :wink:

Jock.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

zoro said:


> Don
> Carradale is on the east coast of Kintyre (about half way up) I have put the site on MHF database but for some reason the photos have not taken. Its 200 yards from the sea so NO midges :wink:
> Steve F


Steve,

I can't find the site on the data base, could you tell me the name please.

Don


----------



## zoro (May 1, 2005)

Hi Don 
It's an independent site 2nd page in called Carradale

Steve F


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

zoro said:


> Hi Don
> It's an independent site 2nd page in called Carradale
> 
> Steve F


Steve,

I found it, I was looking in the wrong place.

It's a Caravan Club affiliated site, I go and check it out. It will save doing the trip to Campbeltown both ways on the A83.

Thanks.

Don


----------



## 97339 (Jan 18, 2006)

Be aware the road on the east coast of Kintyre is extremely narrow and steep in parts. Especially coming from the north. Have a look at my Virtual Tourist page:

http://members.virtualtourist.com/m/87f23/4d1b6/


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Thats a good link nickandchris but Don should be alright in a timberland.

Also Don there is nothing to stop you going to and from Arran via Claonaig


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

sallytrafic said:


> Thats a good link nickandchris but Don should be alright in a timberland.
> 
> Also Don there is nothing to stop you going to and from Arran via Claonaig


Frank,

I never thought of going to Arran that way. If the weather is good I might just do that as we have plenty of time.

I tried to put the long/lat for the carradale site into my Garmin 250 and it don't work out right. I've only got the sat nav on loan so I've got no idea what I'm doing with it really.

Don


----------



## zoro (May 1, 2005)

Don 
Don't worry to much about the B842 I drove my Hymer B544 without to many problems apart from the rain
Steve F


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

zoro said:


> Don
> Don't worry to much about the B842 I drove my Hymer B544 without to many problems apart from the rain
> Steve F


Steve,

Roads like that don't bother me. We just plod along and look well ahead for the passing places.

It can't be much worse than the Applecross Peninsula road 8O 8O

I still can't find the site except by searching and putting your name in the search box.

Don


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Don Madge said:


> zoro said:
> 
> 
> > Don
> ...


Hi Don there is something wrong with the way zoro used to add photos on that entry, and I hope Nuke is sorting it out (zoro uploaded after creating the entry - this method should work but doesn't) So its possible that it is corrupted but I'm leaving it like that for the mo so Nuke can see the problem.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Frank, I thought it was me.

don


----------



## muggers (Jul 14, 2007)

Arran is indeed well worth a visit but expensive with a MH and busy this time of year. Why don't you do a day trip from Ardrossan as foot passengers then use the special bus waiting for you at the ferry to go to Brodick Castle; have a klovely day explorinng the Castle and grounds (NTS) then back home on the 5 pm ferry? Then you could go to Kintyre via the fabulous Rest & Be Thankful road via Inverary as well - talk about having your cake......

We were in Culzean today and Arran looked very well indeed.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

muggers said:


> Arran is indeed well worth a visit but expensive with a MH and busy this time of year. Why don't you do a day trip from Ardrossan as foot passengers then use the special bus waiting for you at the ferry to go to Brodick Castle; have a klovely day explorinng the Castle and grounds (NTS) then back home on the 5 pm ferry? Then you could go to Kintyre via the fabulous Rest & Be Thankful road via Inverary as well - talk about having your cake......
> 
> We were in Culzean today and Arran looked very well indeed.


We are going to have a look at the site in Culzean Castle and then on to Campbeltown.

Taking a day trip without the van is not an option for me as I have mobility problems, not to bad but it does rule out day trips like that.

If we do visit Arran (weather permitting) we will do as Frank suggested and use the Claonaig ferry and do a circuit of the island and back on the same ferry.

Don


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

some-where-in-oxford said:


> zoro said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Don
> ...


This site will be useful if you are interested in the Northern Lights.

http://www.dcs.lancs.ac.uk/iono/aurorawatch/

Courtesy of Twooks.

Don


----------



## 97339 (Jan 18, 2006)

Hey, Donmadge, we are off to the Applecross peninsula next week. Not intending to do the pass route in a 24 foot van but do hope to get to Genelg, slightly further south.Could be interesting....!!!!


----------



## Fuzzyfelts (Apr 23, 2007)

We went to Arran a couple of years ago and had a great visit and wished we had longer to stay - the island is beautiful and we saw lots of wildlife whilst there. Crossed from Ardrossan to Brodick and stayed at a campsite where the shower and toilet were in the owners laundry room - it was a brilliant site, somewhere on the outskirts of Brodick heading towards Lamlash overlooking Holy Island. We then took ferry from Loch Ranza over to Clonaig and drove back the long way via Rest and be Thankfull, so we got the best of both worlds. Need to return and spend more time on the island.


----------



## Kipper (May 1, 2005)

It's been about 5 years since we went to Arran. Wild camped for 5 nights - no problem. Unfotunately can't remember where - except one spot in Lamlash next to the sea - I seem to remember that it was at the far end of Lamlash (coming south from Brodrick), in an informal car parking area. Beautiful quiet spot. It was late September time so the Island was quiet - not sure that it would be possible in mid August. There was a gorgeous looking small campsite right down on the southern tip of Arran, right next to the sea. I doubt if it would suit a very large outfit, but no problem at all with a Timberland! If you're travelling from Ayrshire I would definitely get the Ardrossan ferry and then out via Clonaig - it will save you hours and hours of driving not to mention diesel.


----------

